# Seven People, Including NHSP Trooper Arrested :I.D. For Illegal Immigrants



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Seven people, including a New Hampshire State Trooper, have been charged in a scheme to provide false I.D. to people, including illegal immigrants.

DMV Worker, State Trooper Charged In Bribery, ID Fraud Case - New Hampshire News Story - WMUR Manchester


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

An updated story indicates the Trooper's alleged role involved false inspection stickers.

DMV Worker, State Trooper Charged In Bribery, ID Fraud Case - New Hampshire News Story - WMUR Manchester


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

He was a DMV cop that transferred over during the forced merger, without background check. What a shocker!


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks for the clarification Phuzz. I thought most likely that was the case as I know the "Real Troopers" had picked the cream of the crop and then there had been some homogenizing.


----------



## Truck Trooper (Jan 29, 2008)

:stomp:


----------



## sgthoskins (Mar 7, 2008)

If you attempt to give false identification to illegals you should lose your citizenship.


----------

